# Leska Mini



## Nebten (Jul 15, 2010)

Well after 2.5 years, I'm finally starting _The Burning of the Aquiline Heart._ So for the girl that everybody has heard about, but nobody actually met, Leska, I want to present her well on the gaming table. Does anybody have any suggestions? I have no problem buying a mini and getting it painted or any DDM's you would recommend would be great too. Yah, it would only be for one encounter, but hopefully it'll be one of the greatest games my players will ever have and will talk about for years to come at future gaming tables. 

Description below under the spoiler block.

[sblock] 
*Supreme Inquisitor Leska Merideus *
_The world seems less alive around Leska, sounds muted, colors faded, time drawing out so that nothing appears real except for her dark majesty. Despite her imperial grandeur, she is adorned with dozens of primitive shamanistic charms and amulets. Her face lies hidden behind a skeletal mask, long dark gloves conceal her hands, and regal crimson robes float around her body as if even gravity yields to her power. Only the flesh of her neck, jaw, and mouth is exposed, and her blood-red lips hint at a face filled with cold, scornful detachment._​
​​NE Medium humanoid (human)​


*Possessions 
*combat gear plus _mask of Leska_, _Leska’s cloak of fire_, _amulet of three beasts_, _bracers of armor_, _mithril gauntlet buckler_, _gloves of dexterity and storing_







​​​​[/sblock]​


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 15, 2010)

Congratulations on getting so far, and please, if you have the time, I'd love to hear some details about how the campaign turned out for you and your group.

Sadly I can't really help with your question since I don't use minis. I'm pretty sure I've never seen any skull-masked female spellcaster minis in my friends' collections. I found this handy site, though: Vesivus - WotC D&D Miniatures Sales - Pictures & Descriptions - Miniature Listings

If you could find a tiny skull mask and glue it onto the face of the Cleric of Sune, that's actually a pretty close match, though optimally you'd want her looking a bit more haughty and disdainful.

I scanned the rest of the minis there, and nothing really jumped out. You might try Googling "Reaper miniature gallery" or "Warhammer miniature gallery," though I didn't spot any obvious keepers. I imagine that in this hobby there's not a huge demand for ominous, skull-masking wearing female minis. (At least not ones that aren't half-naked.)


----------



## Nebten (Oct 15, 2010)

Human Female Warlock from Arcane Heroes 3

This one looks perfect. I'm going to see if a friend of mine can paint her dress red, otherwise she's just right.

I'm going to do a mega-debreifing post once I'm all done (in about 3 weeks). Was there any details in particular you would like for me to flesh out?


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 15, 2010)

I love hearing about how players deviate from the campaign's expectations. Like, apparently Morrus's group, for the elevator shaft in adventure 6, just sent up a series of Unseen Servants to work out the combination without any personal risk.

I dunno. Did you have any favorite NPCs, or encounters? I had a hand in writing the climactic encounters of every adventure except #11, and I'm always curious about how those played out. (I know sometimes we had unreasonable expectations about implementing kinda unorthodox battles.)

What parts didn't work, and why? (We're working on a new campaign saga, so critical feedback is useful.)

Who did the PCs team up with in the end? Any surprising enemies or allies?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 15, 2010)

RangerWickett said:


> I love hearing about how players deviate from the campaign's expectations. Like, apparently Morrus's group, for the elevator shaft in adventure 6, just sent up a series of Unseen Servants to work out the combination without any personal risk.




They still managed to get half of them wrong!


----------

